# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αξιοποίηση παλιού ενισχυτή ιδεες...

## 228

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, έπεσε στα χέρια μου αυτός ο ενισχυτής στην κατάσταση που βλέπετε,  απ'οτι γράφει είναι στα 90 watt, σκεφτομαι μήπως γίνεται να κρατήσω κάποια από τα κυκλώματα του ραδιοφώνου ή του ενισχυτή (αν και λίγο δύσκολο) ή να κρατήσω κάτι από αυτόν, αξίζει να ασχοληθω? ή να το πετάξω όπως είναι :P

----------


## SeAfasia

μην πεταΌξεις τπτ,αΌχει υλικά που αξίζουν...

----------


## xlife

Και μόνο σαν έπιπλο έχει την αξία του σε κάποια σπίτια

----------


## SeAfasia

τον αερόφυλλο καιτον μ/στη τον θες

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## ninolas

δεν νομίζω να είναι 90w

----------


## 228

> τον αερόφυλλο καιτον μ/στη τον θες



το αερόφυλλο ποιο ειναι?

----------


## 228

> δεν νομίζω να είναι 90w



δες τη τελευταία φοτό το κουτί πάνω αριστερά 90 watts γράφει

----------


## geoek4

στην φωτο 4 που εχεις, στο δεξι μερος οπως φαινεται. Ειναι ο μεταβλητός πυκνωτης που εχει τα πολλά λαμάκια

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

βγάλτον και στειλε τον σε μενα κάποια στιγμή,οκ;

----------


## 228

> στην φωτο 4 που εχεις, στο δεξι μερος οπως φαινεται. Ειναι ο μεταβλητός πυκνωτης που εχει τα πολλά λαμάκια



αυτό ειναι για το ραδιόφωνο νομίζω μεταβλητός πυκνωτής ή πηνιο, ξέρεις τι είναι?

----------


## geoek4

ειναι ο αεροφυλλος που ρωτησες

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## ninolas

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...YO/STK433.html
πάρε να δεις πόσο αποδίδει το ολοκληρωμένο που φοράει πάνω !!
90w είναι η κατανάλωση

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## radiotimes

Αυτο φαραει τον STK433 που ειναι 2χ5 Watt RMS Προσφατα επισκευασα εναν παρομοιο.Ο δεκτης του ειναι καλος και stereo για την εποχη του μην τον πεταξεις.Τωρα κατι αλλο δεν ξερω αλλα σιγουρα καποιος που ασχολειτε του ειναι ολα χρησιμα.

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## betacord85

χαλαρωστε λιγακι...rising ειναι τα πουλαγενε δεκαετια 80 με το κιλο στη αγια βαρβαρα(κυριολεκτικα)...κρατα μονο το stk αν δεν ειναι καμμενο και το μετασχηματιστη...ολα τα αλλα πεταμα...και αν θες να φτιαξεις τελικο με το 433 να βαλεις καινουριους πυκνωτες και υλικα...

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## betacord85

κρατα και τα vu meters να τα βαλεις στο τελικο...θα γινει σουπερ...

----------

228 (25-04-15)

----------


## 228

πως μπορώ να δω αν το 433 ολοκληρωμένο δουλεύει? γίνετε χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω και τα περιφεριακά του εξαρτήματα?

----------


## betacord85

πριν το βγαλεις βαλε ηχεια και δες αν οντως δουλευει σαν ενισχυτης...

----------


## ultra

ΠΡΙΝ βαλεις ηχεια, μετρα στις μπορνες που μπαινουν κανονικα τα ηχεια αν εχεις ταση DC...

----------


## SRF

> βγάλτον και στειλε τον σε μενα κάποια στιγμή,οκ;



Εγώ του προσφέρω και 10 Ευρώ για αυτόν τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εγώ του προσφέρω και 10 Ευρώ για αυτόν τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή!



δέκα ευρώ δε κάνει όλο. .....
τι θα φτιάξεις αν επιτρέπεται qrp regen receiver;  :Smile:

----------


## draco1

Το *data sheet*  της εξόδου

----------


## SRF

> δέκα ευρώ δε κάνει όλο. .....
> τι θα φτιάξεις αν επιτρέπεται qrp regen receiver;



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post560751

----------

228 (26-04-15)

----------


## 228

φίλε Γιώργο μπορείς να μου στήλεις να κανονίσουμε για τον μεταβλητό στο email : ariskats888@gmail.com ,(με p.m σου έστειλα αλλά δεν μου το εμφανίζει)
ευχαριστώ

----------

